# Need rod for panfish rig



## jojo (Feb 15, 2013)

Was looking for suggestions for a rod that will be used for panfishing. I already have a Shimano Sonora 1000 for the reel. Need a rod 5-6 ft no more than $100.


----------



## TNtroller (Feb 18, 2013)

Any UL rig will work for panfish, whether bream or crappie. I have a BPS microlite that is pretty good, a bit on the whippy/limber side but fun when you get one on. Also have a Shakespear AXT (I think) that I use for shootin' docks, might consider a BPS crappie max as well. I use all of these for shooting docks at times.


----------



## gillhunter (Feb 19, 2013)

I have a couple of 6' light action Berkley Lighting rods. I like them and they are pretty reasonably priced. Under $50.00 as I recall.


----------



## Butthead (Feb 22, 2013)

I have a few UL and L rods. What I look for in an ultra-light are a nice soft tip but backbone when it gets down to the handle. My experience has been that if you shake the rod around and the blank is shaking at the cork, it doesn't have enough back bone for good, quick, consistent hooksets.
I have a Fenwick HMX graphite UL that I would NOT recommend. It's basically a wet noodle. It's fun in that everything feels like a whale and it has decent casting distance on the lightest line and lures, but other than that it's been disappointing to me. 

My recommendation would be to grab one of the Bass Pro Carbonlite UL on sale next week and if you have an old rod to trade in you'll get a coupon to save even more. I have the UL and L versions and love them both. 

I went through BPS last summer to find a decent UL rod for around $60 or less.
The Extreme in UL is a good rod, but you have to catch it on sale. Not worth $100, but definitely worth $60-$70.
I also really like the Shimano Sellus 6' UL for $50. I picked one up and have had good success with it.
A Berkley lightning in L would be decent, but not a fan of the UL and absolutely NO Berkley Cherrywoods!
Everything else in that price range was just too wispy.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 22, 2013)

I use an Ugly-stick Ultra Lite Pro for bream. Hard to beat at $30.


----------



## jojo (Feb 23, 2013)

I decided to return the Sonora and bought a GSX 6 ft Light combo from Gander Mtn for $50.


----------



## johnnybassboat (Feb 24, 2013)

Butthead said:


> I have a few UL and L rods. What I look for in an ultra-light are a nice soft tip but backbone when it gets down to the handle. My experience has been that if you shake the rod around and the blank is shaking at the cork, it doesn't have enough back bone for good, quick, consistent hooksets.
> I have a Fenwick HMX graphite UL that I would NOT recommend. It's basically a wet noodle. It's fun in that everything feels like a whale and it has decent casting distance on the lightest line and lures, but other than that it's been disappointing to me.
> 
> My recommendation would be to grab one of the Bass Pro Carbonlite UL on sale next week and if you have an old rod to trade in you'll get a coupon to save even more. I have the UL and L versions and love them both.
> ...


I am with ya there Butthead. ulta light or light doesnt have to mean noodle. give me something with a little spine to it but still a nice soft tip to aid in casting light lures. I have an old Berkley bionix 6 foot light that works good for me.


----------



## wasilvers (Mar 4, 2013)

Butthead said:


> but not a fan of the UL and absolutely NO Berkley Cherrywoods!



X2 - I've tried a few of the cherrywood line and dislike them all. 

Somewhere, I got a short 5'6" light panfish rod and love it. Super sensative, you can feel any tick in the line. Last year I picked up a 7'6" panfish rod marketed by a guy in WI (only $30) and VERY whippy up top. I only used it because I'd loan out my favorite rod to whoever was fishing with me, but I really began to like it this year. Not as sensative, but better than anything else I had. You could see the ticks in the tip and it casts a mile. I am torn between the two sizes - 50/50. If I remember the name of the manufacturer, I'll post it here.


----------

